# 38wks pregnant waters broken



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there, I'm 38 weeks pregnant and my waters broke today. I am now booked in for an induction at 8am tomorrow morning. How can I avoid this and get labour moving? I've had a couple of instances of sharp stabbing pains today down low but I don't think they are contractions - or not like they described in the antenatal classes? Thanks in advance! 

Kitty xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

Keep moving round, or try a birthing ball, which will open your pelvis and get the head down onto your cervix. You won't be in any doubtsabout when your contractions start, when they are strong, painful tightenings coming regularly and lasting for about a minute, give delivery a ring, 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Thanks. Contractions started half am hour ago & are coming about 12 mins apart for 45 seconds each. They are VERY painful! But then I don't know what's to come I guess  so now the waiting game begins!! Am I correct in assuming that inducing me tomorrow morning wont provide any assistance now?

Thanks!


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi, 

I'm guessing you are probably at the hospital now, but if not, yes, they won't interfere if your body has started doing it, 

All the best! 

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Kittykong (Feb 15, 2012)

Hi there! 

Just to let you know that contractions slowed to a stop & so the hospital did induce me yesterday and Joshua was born only 4 hours later. I had a bad reaction to the gel they used and went from 1-8cm in 3hrs with no break 'between' contractions. Pretty much one long contraction..   then Joshua became distressed and started having problems with his heart rate so he is now in the special care baby unit - but I think he will be ok in a couple of days. If I ever have the fortune of having another child, I am opting for an elective c-section!! lol  

Kitty xxxx


----------

